# Not Mothering



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

My mouse Dakota recently had a litter. It seems like she's never with it and nearly every time I look into the cage, she's eating. I am really worried (I am a worry wart). Is her behavior normal? Will the litter turn out well? I am sorry if I am bugging people. This site is full of experienced mice breeders though.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Do the babies have milk bellies? If they do, they're fine.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

I can't really get into the nest without making Dakota upset. I gave her a nest box, but she made a nest outside of it, so I can't see if they have milk bellies. I have learned what I did wrong.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

when she is out of the nest remove her completely into a container and open up the nest for a peek.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

I have done that once, and that is why I'm worried. She was removed into a container (not to mention put around the corned so she couldn't see the nest at all) and I opened up the nest. Her nest is all weaved, so I nearly destroyed it in whole. When I checked them they had milk bellies though. I probably should stop worrying, but that's just me.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

a well weaved nest is a very good sign of a diligent mother


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I give the mother a treat as a sort of bribe or payment for the priviledge of poking about it the nest ball. You really should handle the babies when they are two or three days old to get them used to The Hand. It's very rare for a doe to get upset enough to do anything to the babies after the first few days, in any case.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay. I'll handle them on the 2nd or 3rd. I just don't want to freak her out. Thank you for all of your help?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Is the litter from the doe you were freaking out about yesterday? I'm glad they all came out okay, in any case.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, this is the girl that I was freaking out about. I watched her for about twenty minutes and noticed that she goes, eats and drinks, and returns to the nest for five minutes and then repeats, so she is being a good mommy. I looked in the nest in 'exchange' of cooked rice (she was removed before I opened the nest). I had to dig a little bit to find the pups, but as soon as I put her back in she ran and checked on her babies, as well as restoring her nest, then restarted her cycle. She had I believe 9, though I couldn't really tell where one started and where it ended, but they were wiggling and squeaking, so their healthy. They did have milk bellies, so of course, she is actually a good mommy.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm thinks are working out. Most of the time, mice are splendid little mothers.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

I can officially tell you , Dakota's going to drive me crazy. She goes from being the most diligent mommy to the most unnattentive. She is sitting outside her nest, ignoring the queaks, moving the bedding around.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They have their own internal schedule. I'm sure the babies will be fine. They don't need to be fed every minute (or every twenty minutes) of the day.


----------

